# Pointer Guys?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Question for you fellows with pointers as I'm still a novice. Last night when I was cleaning up my guns I was thinking back on the season and it occured to me the best points I had were when we worked down wind instead of against it. I call them the "best points" because the bird was pinned with the dog on one end and the shooter on the other with the bird in the middle. Seemed like the bird held better and flushed for a clearer shot. Does that make sense?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dick,
I have been thinking back after reading your post. Thats a really good question. I almost always work into the wind, however when we walk with it we have had some good points, however it seems like there are alot more flushed birds. The dogs bump the birds when they run out to get downwind. I however love it when the dog runs at full bore and slams on the breaks and locks up, looking right back at you. You then know that the bird is dead if it's a rooster. I love these points, but it is also awesome to see the dogs sneek for 50 or 60 yards tip toeing and then lock up. I would have to say with the wind works better, but both of them are effective. Good post it really makes you think back. I wish I woulden't have read this post it makes me want to go out. lol


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

You can definitely get some classics working down wind. The running and slam on the brakes is very cool to watch. But as hunt4p&Y said a lot more bumped birds. When going downwind, my dogs circle wide and then work back toward me into the wind.

:beer:


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

My sometimes pointing lab, Duey, had most of his best points working down wind this past fall. Hit the brakes, about face, locked up, both of us tremblin'! Bird was pinched and held tight. Talk about fun. Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Working into the wind is always preferred, but experienced dogs who have been run on wild Pheasants for some time have learned to run down wind and circle back to pin the birds between them and the hunters. The birds will be caught off guard and freeze. Not all Pheasants will allow this, and some wild flushes will occur.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Birdshooter,

You have it right. A really good pheasant pointer is a joy to watch. They also seem to break most of the "rules".


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the down side of down wind hunting is that the noises you make are telegraphed to the pheasants much easier so they are more likely to be aware of your approach at greater distances and run away. A good dog will find and point a lot of birds either way but I prefer hunting upwind if its a option.

One thing nice about pointers is old guys don't have to hustle as much :beer:


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree you get some great points working with the wind but I don't think it is worth it. I always figured for every great point working with the wind I probably had several birds run on me that my dog never knew where there.Working into the wind your dog can scent so much more area for the birds while with the wind the have to come very close to the bird to scent it. I am fortunate to have a good dog and even into the wind I get a lot of shots where the bird gets up close.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

To add to this topic, how do you typically approach a field. For example: you have a section of CRP to hunt, all prime stuff. Wind is from the North. Where do you park and how do you hunt it?

Most guys agree hunting into the wind is best for the dog, but if you make one pass from S to N, you then have to walk a N to S pass with the wind to get back toward the truck. Does anyone prefer to work cross-wind - go E to W and back instead?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

here is a suggestion for you. hunt the corners, all 4 corners or the ones next to a crop field. start/cut across diagonally, about 125 yards in from the road corner, work to the opposite road, come back in about 50 yards down the road and back into the CRP walking back toward your truck, parked on the road. you can "pinch" alot of birds between the road (used as a blocker) and the corner itself on the last pass back to the truck. 
i have shot a lot of birds using this technique by myself using one dog and it beats the hell outta walking the whole field by yourself, watching the birds run ahead of the dog and cutting back. try it.......you will be surprised at how many birds will sit for your dog.


----------

